# Nitecore D4 Vs Efest Luc V4



## Tornalca

I am looking into picking up and new charger and was wondering what your thoughts are on the new 
Nitecore D4

http://www.nitecore.com/productDetail.aspx?id=114

vs

http://lygte-info.dk/review/Review Charger Efest LUC V4 UK.html

Some of the more technical guys @johan might be able to share some thoughts?


----------



## johan

Tornalca said:


> I am looking into picking up and new charger and was wondering what your thoughts are on the new
> Nitecore D4
> 
> http://www.nitecore.com/productDetail.aspx?id=114
> 
> vs
> 
> http://lygte-info.dk/review/Review Charger Efest LUC V4 UK.html
> 
> Some of the more technical guys @johan might be able to share some thoughts?


 
I have no knowledge about the new 4-bay Nitecore or 4-bay Efest chargers, but assume the quality of both are as good as the 2-bay ones. Both brands are good.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shabbar

Looks like an awesome charger , would like to know as well


----------



## Gizmo

I'm not a fan of the luc to be honest. This new nitecore looks like the shizz

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## johan

If you put a knife to my throat, I will buy the new Nitecore (my choice based purely on published specifications).


----------



## eviltoy

I think I am the only one here to have killed a nitecore in a month


----------



## Rob Fisher

I have the LUC V4 and am really happy with it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Tornalca said:


> I am looking into picking up and new charger and was wondering what your thoughts are on the new
> Nitecore D4
> 
> http://www.nitecore.com/productDetail.aspx?id=114
> 
> vs
> 
> http://lygte-info.dk/review/Review Charger Efest LUC V4 UK.html
> 
> Some of the more technical guys @johan might be able to share some thoughts?


 
Hi @Tornalca -
I have the Nitecore 4 Bay (older version without the LCD panel) and the Efest LUC 4 bay.
Both do the job well.

I quite like the way the Efest LUC has the voltage readouts so you can see what the voltage is. But the readout is just to 1 decimal (not a problem, just saying) and the adaptor it plugs into is quite bulky. The Nitecore (my older version) is a more compact 4 bay unit than the Efest and there is no adapter - its just a 2 pin plug at the end. 

This new 4 bay Nitecore you posted with LCD panels looks quite amazing. Not just voltage readout to 2 decimals but also current - and looks like quite a few more features.

If it were me I would go for this new Nitecore - price dependent

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## thekeeperza

They are listed on FT - how legit they are is anyones guess.
http://www.fasttech.com/product/1756402


----------



## Tornalca

thekeeperza said:


> They are listed on FT - how legit they are is anyones guess.
> http://www.fasttech.com/product/1756402


 
Thats the one I want to add to my basket. Both my previous Nitecore chargers are from FastTech.

i2 and i4 and both are legit.


----------



## Tornalca

Silver said:


> Hi @Tornalca -
> I have the Nitecore 4 Bay (older version without the LCD panel) and the Efest LUC 4 bay.
> Both do the job well.
> 
> I quite like the way the Efest LUC has the voltage readouts so you can see what the voltage is. But the readout is just to 1 decimal (not a problem, just saying) and the adaptor it plugs into is quite bulky. The Nitecore (my older version) is a more compact 4 bay unit than the Efest and there is no adapter - its just a 2 pin plug at the end.
> 
> This new 4 bay Nitecore you posted with LCD panels looks quite amazing. Not just voltage readout to 2 decimals but also current - and looks like quite a few more features.
> 
> If it were me I would go for this new Nitecore - price dependent


 
I have the i4 (and there is nothing wrong with it) but was looking at one with the voltage readouts and LCD pannel.

Tech Junky

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Tornalca said:


> I have the i4 (and there is nothing wrong with it) but was looking at one with the voltage readouts and LCD pannel.
> 
> Tech Junky


Damn, why did I read this thread....into the wish list! Btw, also got my old i4 from them and still working perfectly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tornalca

Andre said:


> Damn, why did I read this thread....into the wish list! Btw, also got my old i4 from them and still working perfectly.


 
Glad I can help a fellow vaper to burn some cash!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

